# Wish me luck!



## PierreRodrigue (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm going under the knife tomorrow. First of 2 surgeries. Second one will be Feb 3. So if you don't hear from me for a few days, you know why!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jan 3, 2012)

Good luck Pierre. I'm sure you're in good hands. Best wishes on a speedy recovery.

-Johnny


----------



## sachem allison (Jan 3, 2012)

Good luck, been there . see ya when your done.


----------



## MadMel (Jan 3, 2012)

Good luck!!


----------



## kalaeb (Jan 3, 2012)

Best of luck to you.


----------



## obtuse (Jan 3, 2012)

I hope the surgery goes well! best of luck And a speedy recovery.


----------



## jm2hill (Jan 3, 2012)

It'll only be fitting if they use one of your knives to make the incision. I hope the request has already been put in.

Best of Luck Pierre!


----------



## markk (Jan 3, 2012)

best of luck and a speedy recovery


----------



## ecchef (Jan 3, 2012)

No worries...you'll be back at the grinder in no time!


----------



## echerub (Jan 3, 2012)

Good luck and recover soon!


----------



## Peco (Jan 3, 2012)

Good luck P ...


----------



## mr drinky (Jan 3, 2012)

Good luck. 

k.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jan 3, 2012)

Good luck, Pierre!


----------



## Mike Davis (Jan 3, 2012)

Good luck buddy!


----------



## Lefty (Jan 3, 2012)

Good luck, Pierre! I'm with jm2hill on this one - they should use a Rodrigue scalpel!


----------



## tk59 (Jan 3, 2012)

Good luck! See you when you get back.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 3, 2012)

Good luck Pierre, I hope everything goes well for you.


----------



## Andrew H (Jan 3, 2012)

Best of luck on a speedy recovery!


----------



## Miles (Jan 3, 2012)

Been there myself. Best wishes for a quick recovery!


----------



## Ratton (Jan 3, 2012)

Best wishes!!! Hope you are on your feet real soon!! :moon:


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 3, 2012)

Good luck Pierre!


----------



## DeepCSweede (Jan 3, 2012)

Good luck Pierre - Hope you're up and about soon.


----------



## RRLOVER (Jan 3, 2012)

Best Wish's and a speedy recovery:thumbsup:


----------



## EdipisReks (Jan 3, 2012)

good luck!


----------



## apicius9 (Jan 3, 2012)

Missed this one - good luck and a speedy recovery!


----------



## Burl Source (Jan 3, 2012)

When my boss had his last surgery I told him;
"If this is for the brain transplant, make sure they give you a lot for your trade in because it's never been used".

I hope all goes well for you Pierre.


----------



## mc2442 (Jan 3, 2012)

I wish you well in a speedy recovery.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jan 3, 2012)

I'll say a prayer for you.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Jan 3, 2012)

Enjoy the ice cream!


----------



## WillC (Jan 5, 2012)

best wishes Pierre and a speedy recovery.


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I am home, strict bed rest for a week to 10 days, so as soon as the wife goes to work, I might move the bed to the shop!  Seriously, the down time is giving me a bit to get organized, I ordered up a new carbon steel to work into my lineup, as well as buying a lot of blocks from Marks store! Man I love the new burls! Good things coming! Thanks again for the well wishes.

Pierre


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jan 5, 2012)

Happy to hear things went OK. Follow those doctor's orders, though, even though you feel fine, you don't want to push it. I had to take my wife to the ER after she disregarded her post op instructions and popped a couple of stitches.

So, enjoy your vacation.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 5, 2012)

Glad to hear that it went good for you Pierre.


----------



## Darkhoek (Jan 5, 2012)

Very good to hear that everything went good. Good to have you back.

DarKHOeK


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jan 5, 2012)

Happy to hear you are home safe and sound Pierre.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jan 5, 2012)

woohoo!


----------



## bcrano (Jan 5, 2012)

So glad it went well! Don't go stir crazy!


----------



## bprescot (Jan 5, 2012)

Glad to hear it! And definitely follow the docs advice even if you feel fine. It can, uh, be bad otherwise. Trust me...


----------



## ecchef (Jan 6, 2012)

bprescot said:


> Glad to hear it! And definitely follow the docs advice even if you feel fine. It can, uh, be bad otherwise. Trust me...



+1. Nice to have you back!


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Feb 2, 2012)

Not wanting to whine, but again, if I don't pop in for a bit, or if I do and sound more loopy than normal, bear with me, I go under tomorrow morning at 06:30. Wish me luck and see y'all soon!


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 2, 2012)

Good luck, Pierre!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Feb 2, 2012)

PierreRodrigue said:


> Not wanting to whine, but again, if I don't pop in for a bit, or if I do and sound more loopy than normal, bear with me, I go under tomorrow morning at 06:30. Wish me luck and see y'all soon!



Good luck, Pierre. May this one go as well as the first. 

Rick


----------



## don (Feb 3, 2012)

Good luck, Pierre.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 3, 2012)

See you soon Pierre.


----------



## Bulldogbacchus (Feb 3, 2012)

Good luck Pierre.

May your doctors be old, your nurses young.....


----------



## sachem allison (Feb 3, 2012)

Good luck, buddy I just got released today so I know how you feel!


----------



## bikehunter (Feb 3, 2012)

Best wishes and positive thoughts, Pierre.


----------



## SpikeC (Feb 3, 2012)

Glad yer out, Son! Now to get Pierre out!


----------

